# Lionel S2 Turbine 6-8-6



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Local shop has one sitting on the shelf for 125. I get the impression that this is a semi "Holy Grail" engine amongst Lionel fans. 

Depending on the actual ability to run and appearance what would be a reasonable price range? It does include the tender. Ebay has a number of buy it now types, but none seem to be moving.

Postwarlionel.com says it was issued wtih O27 track originally so... it will run on anything? Any switches they have issues with?

Hadn't really thought about it but with a price like that...

TIA


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

ftauss said:


> Postwarlionel.com says it was issued wtih O27 track originally so... it will run on anything? Any switches they have issues with?


Some models were marketed with the ability to run equally well on both O-31 and O-27. Typically, a 4 digit cab number denoted O-27 sets, especially on steamers. According to PW Lionel, the S2 turbines (can no.s 671, 681, and 682) were for O-31 only, with the 2020 being the lone O-27 offering. I noticed, the 2020 was only available from '46-49 so possibly they had some issues with smaller radius curves, and due to cost of making a smaller chassis variant were discontinued. In truth, I'd run it on larger radii curves as it may be a tad temperamental on the smaller O-27.

Yes, those S2 turbines are a bit of the "holy grail" for collectors. If it runs, and has the "correct" tender, either 2020w or 6020w it could be a nice buy. 


Carl


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree with Carl, that locomotive will be happier on larger curves.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For that price I guess it is a later model or the condition is a runner. The earlier versions have a bulb smoke unit. That is why a good guide is so handy. COllectors go after the earlier version. The price range differs with the engine number, a 671r was radio controlled. These engines have plenty of variations.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The 6-8-6 steam turban is one of the most popular (and common) post-war locomotives ever made. Lionel made 4 different models as post-war and a few more in the modern era. Which model is it in the store? 

The 4 post-war versions are:


671 and 671rr, O scale model.
681, followed up the 671 adding magne-traction
682, the best most valuable version had a few extra details added.
2020, the O27 version of the 671. Virtually identical to the 671 except for the number.

There are a lot of variations to the above. There is even a rare electronic version that was part of an electronic set that utilized a 1950s crude tube predecessor to todays command control.

I'm not sure if I would call the turban the 'Holy Grail' of collectible trains. Interestingly enough, the original S2 was a failure. Only one was produced and it was scrapped after only a few years. The model train world produced thousands of them. They were/are very popular and it's hard not to own one or two. 

My first train set was a 1949 671 work train outfit. I had mine restored and it now rests proudly on a shelf in my train room.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

areizman said:


> Interestingly enough, the original S2 was a failure. Only one was produced and it was scrapped after only a few years.


Ditto to that ...

The S2 had one efficient speed: honkin' fast. But anything throttle down from that, and the loco was pitiful ... not efficient combustion at all.

It sure looks cool, though!!!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The MTH protosound model has interesting sounds as well.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a '46 (smoke bulb version with a working bulb) 2020 that had been my Dad's. I run it on my O-27 layout through Lionel and K-Line manual O-27 switches (don't know model numbers) without issues. I've tried running it through the really old Marx all metal O-27 manual switches and had no problems with those either.
Biggest issue with the 2020 on O-27 curves is the overhang.
The early turbines don't have a slot in the boiler for a reverse lever. They have a plug that you stick into jacks on the motor to either use or bypass the E-unit. Kinda hard to get to it with the loco on the track with the tender attached. Probably why they went to the lever sticking out of the boiler in later versions.


----------

